# Sale of Reptiles



## Sugar (Mar 4, 2020)

Quick question,

Where does everyone sell their reptiles... apart from this forum? 

Just looking for more avenues, to buy and sell.

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 4, 2020)

Sugar said:


> Quick question,
> 
> Where does everyone sell their reptiles... apart from this forum?
> 
> ...



Facebook, although u can’t “advertise” them anymore, you can take pics with id# and ask for pm only (you will still get a billion people asking how much on the thread)

Reptile classifieds

Reptiles down under

Call reptile stores, see if they would take any for a reduced cost obviously


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Gumtree:


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 4, 2020)

https://www.reptileclassifieds.com.au/ and Gumtree are where I've gone to look for reptiles I wish to buy as pets.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 4, 2020)

Okay awesome, thanks guys


----------



## Overland (Mar 4, 2020)

nuttylizardguy said:


> https://www.reptileclassifieds.com.au/ and Gumtree are where I've gone to look for reptiles I wish to buy as pets.



Happy to +1 this thanks to my good friend nuttylizardguy

I tried petpages but found most sellers very slow to respond

fired off a few emails, went on a nice train trip
and I grew a lizard


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 4, 2020)

Gumtree is very dodgy for reptile sales haha.. often find corn snakes and ball pythons for sale


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 5, 2020)

Bl69aze said:


> Gumtree is very dodgy for reptile sales haha.. often find corn snakes and ball pythons for sale



Well perhaps, but I'm not the least bit interested in buying a python or a snake , so I'll have to take your word for that .

I think also if you stick to ONLY LOCAL sellers , you are much less likely to be ripped off since you are meeting them and exchanging reptile for money and getting to see them in person.

Risks are definitely there if you are relying on them sending a reptile to you , since no one will part company with a reptile unless they are paid first , higher prospect of never getting what you paid for (or anything at all).


----------



## Yellowtail (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm usually selling not buying but refuse to deal with anyone who does not properly identify themselves with phone numbers, email etc and "Gumtree User" is a no no.
In Qld you have to exchange info first to get a Movement Advice before meeting and interstate buyers purchasing from someone in Qld have the same advantage, just insist on getting the Movement Advice before paying.
With Reptile Classifieds only deal with a "Verified User", not 100% but they have had to provide a reptile and/or drivers licence ID.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 5, 2020)

Yellowtail said:


> I'm usually selling not buying but refuse to deal with anyone who does not properly identify themselves with phone numbers, email etc and "Gumtree User" is a no no.
> In Qld you have to exchange info first to get a Movement Advice before meeting and interstate buyers purchasing from someone in Qld have the same advantage, just insist on getting the Movement Advice before paying.
> With Reptile Classifieds only deal with a "Verified User", not 100% but they have had to provide a reptile and/or drivers licence ID.



I think if I ever decide to buy a reptile from someone who lives further than 30mins drive away (or even interstate) if they don't take PayPal it'll be a deal breaker , and therefore not practical to meet in person , as I would be very unsure about using funds transfer ( my acct to their acct ) = say bye to money if they are a crook , by cheque , ditto , by money order , ditto).

At least with PayPal if the purchase never arrives you can recover your money , just make sure it's done as a purchase of goods or services , because you wont get you money back if done as "send money to friend/family".

Using a credit or debit card also works as the institution can reverse the purchase and put your money back into your acct if it was a fraudulent sale.


----------



## Yellowtail (Mar 5, 2020)

I've sold hundreds of animals to very happy interstate buyers over many years and I don't take PayPal. From a sellers perspective what happens if the buyer is at fault with their handling or care and a $2000 snake escapes or dies. No PayPal is not intended for live animals. I send a lot of live rodents interstate including to places like Perth and Darwin where the freight can be $600, the rats $1000, no way will I pay the freight and send them without cleared funds in my account.


----------



## Southernserpent (Mar 5, 2020)

It's a massive risk sending money to someone you don't know interstate and hoping to get a reptile back. I have done it multiple times and it's a nervous time. The best thing to do is buy from a breeder that has a reputation in the industry as they are not going to ruin that bye stuffing you around. 
I am very reluctant to use PayPal when selling animals as I have heard that the buyer can claim they didn't recieve the animal when they actually did and they can get their money back. The risk goes both ways


----------

